# Suche Gilde auf Eredar / Horde



## exonix (3. September 2016)

Hey suche eine aktive Gilde auf dem Server Eredar ( Horde)

 

Die Gilde sollte aktiv sein und Hilfsbereit, mogel mich bisher ganz gut durch WoW allerdings fehlt mir noch ein bisschen der durchblick, hier und da ein Tipp wäre also von vorteil.

 

Momentan lvl ich meinen Hunter auf 110 , danach gern meine Twinks, wenn es also gemütliche Mitspieler gibt wäre das ein weiterer vorteil^^

 

Zu mir , bin Berufstätig, 23 Jahre , Ts3 und funktionsfähiges Headset vorhanden.

 

 

Battletag eVo#2334


----------

